# Floss Silk tree



## Spinartist (Oct 31, 2019)

The huge white Floss Silk tree my lovely lady planted back in 1993 as a sapling is in full bloom again.
The canopy is covered in white flowers which turn into big silky fluffy cotton like balls with a single seed in each if pollinated.
It blooms yearly here in south FL.
Base of tree is at least 40" diameter & as you can see the trunk & branches are covered in huge thorns big enough to be turned on a lathe. The only thing ever to try climbing it is one of our outside cats & a crazy squirrel.
4th pict looks like curly figure under the thorns but I've not been brave enough to try turning it.
I've been collecting the thorns off fallen & trimmed branches to add to my woodturnings &/or make a war club with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2019)

Very cool. How do you gather them to collect? Do they fall off?


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 31, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. How do you gather them to collect? Do they fall off?




Once the branch dries a bit most pop off easily. Power company trimmed it back from the lines so I saved the branches.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2019)

Spinartist said:


> Once the branch dries a bit most pop off easily.



Ah....nice...


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2019)

Crazy looking tree! Any idea what the wood looks like?


----------



## phinds (Oct 31, 2019)

GADS ! What an unfriendly looking tree. Just THINKING of climbing it makes my crotch hurt.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2019)

Wild! You could stabilize and cast that bark and have some wild looking blanks!! Hint, hint, hint....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 1, 2019)

Very cool looking tree, but I sure wouldn't want to stumble into this tree in the dark.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 1, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Crazy looking tree! Any idea what the wood looks like?




White wood with not much grain figure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 1, 2019)

Spinartist said:


> White wood with not much grain figure



Buzzkill

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Nov 1, 2019)

That’s a backscratcher only a bear could love?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2019)

Definitely looks like some curl in that fourth pic... potentially yummy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 1, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Definitely looks like some curl in that fourth pic... potentially yummy!




Won't know unless storm knocks tree down


----------

